# Why will you be alone forever?



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Are everyone in your area raging lunatics, do you have too steep expectations, do you naturally repel people, perhaps you're an aromantic, are you neither hot nor rich?

Tell me, why will you never be loved?


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

It's simple. I'm socially awkward, clumsy, and don't know how to sex or relationship.


----------



## zeelf (Aug 7, 2014)

I seem to be a magnet for intricate complications, both in terms of social context and interpersonal shenanigans. Oh the film scripts I could write. It's only been easy with the most boring people.

And yes, I'm socially auckward and clumsy and anything but the appropriate depiction of my gender role.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Weird, not particularly attractive, nigh-incapable of talking to people even platonically, and - the thing I am always painfully reminded of when I visit this subforum - borderline genophobic and even so has a list of inhibitions that no man would ever be willing to put up with.

EDIT: Now that I think about it....I can probably add "too-high expectations" to this list. Yeah....fail.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

I naturally repel people, due in part to the bubble of isolation that encompasses me, and due in part to forces that no one has yet pointed out / explained to me but everyone notices.


----------



## rainrunner (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm a workaholic who just can't get away from the computer. That, and I take forever to know people and vice versa. Dating culture just doesn't go well with people like me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

-I don't think I'm attractive, I feel like I'm just short if that, at best. I think having a body has skinny as mine and being so stiff is a rather obvious sign that no one would look at me and drool over me. 
-I'm very reserved so someone else would have to open me up rather than counting on me to open up on my own to them.
-extension of the previous, I can be fun or interesting but if I don't know you, I come off as overly serious or a stoner. Though I'm in many ways not that serious.
-I find the messages about love and relationships I've witnessed through life begin to contradict each other and I can never find an answer that would guide me through life with a partner without the exception of "I need to be self-sufficient, not love this person too much or else my failure will be too massive to recover from."
-Social anxiety and selective mutism most of my life, so besides the obvious, I am literally inexperienced in the simply act of having a conversation with another person and I'd go further to say that I've had a full length verbal conversation (more than a sentence fragment), with perhaps no more than let's say 3-5 people my own age. So it's completely unnatural for me to do it. Just to add to that, I've never spoken to a girl (without a strict purpose in mind, work partners etc.) and before 2 weeks ago, not even then.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Im not alone, I date, in fact I have sex, but I like having sex with busy successful men who don't want to be tied down and with twenty-one year old guys who don't want to be tied down. I think I may be doing it intentionally, the men I date are attractive and so forth, but I should probably date different people if I want a relationship...and the last time I earnestly tried to have a real solid relationship based on friendship and companionship, it didn't go that well possibly because of the distance, possibly because I am attracted to men with somatic narcissist tendencies.

I think it's very possible I am attempting to guard my autonomy so go subconsciously now for men who think the same way. 

I think I have to be different for my relationship to men to be different, I think we make choices and it's at bottom fairly rational, it's not like magic happens, it's just you find mutual chemistry and interests...and both people have to choose to commit to a relationship.

That's why people say "love isn't enough"...I think what they mean is limerence isn't enough. No matter how irresistible the chemistry, some rational choices have to be there on both sides.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Forever? Doubtful
But in then mean time.....
























Oh but I already was married and played a trophy wife (not very good), but I realize that novelty or commodity is an interest in most pursuits! I don't feel like entertaining peoples egos right now.


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

i have too many options. it causes problems because I'm not just going to run through 30 girls to find the one. it would take months if not years of unfortunate trial, error and heartbreak that's just not worth it to me.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

1) im a prentecnious buzzkill
2) i repel people. not in a ~lol so akaward hehe~ way but 4realz
3) everyone in my area is stank
4) i have high standards to match my huge ego
5) i dont want to date around. i havent had a "boyfriend" or any of the such before. I dont want to play around. one time is enough. i am not going to invest anytime into a person in the romantic sence unless i am sure i will be with them
6) i am honestly not that likeable


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

DemonD said:


> Are everyone in your area raging lunatics, do you have too steep expectations, do you naturally repel people, perhaps you're an aromantic, are you neither hot nor rich?
> 
> Tell me, why will you never be loved?


Because I am a Crazy Cat Lady.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Because I am an eevee and no one want to love them :crying:

I think it is unlikely that anyone will be forever alone, unless they wish to be, but here are my reasons:
- For the time being, I'm just looking to have casual intimacy (not necessarily sexual) mixed with friendship (accepting applications ... And by applications, I mean hugs and snuggles )
- In person, I can be shy around new people
- I don't put myself out there enough
- I might be a little to hard on myself, so I sometimes feel uncomfortable going out
- I'm weird, usually in a good way, but I think some people are turned off by that lol ... I'm probably a little crazy too :tongue:


Hmmm those are probably the main reasons lol


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Staying in my room since always kind of makes networking a bit more challenging XD


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Because I am an eevee and no one want to love them :crying:



* *

















> I think it is unlikely that anyone will be forever alone, unless they wish to be, ...


NO! None of that "there's someone for everyone" BS in my thread please!


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Hnnn... because I don't leave my room, I am scared the hell out of males, girls doesn't suit me, I'm awkward as f*ck and being asexual doesn't really push me to do anything about it.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

DemonD said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First point: XD lol

Second point: Um ... All I said was I don't someone would be forever alone (I never said that it was "meant to be" or that it would work, but most people do have several relationships in there lives, so they can't be forever alone if the alone part is broke up by relationships, whether they last (until one of the people in the relationship dies and then the other person/people are alone) or not). I also don't believe in soul mates. I do believe in attraction and compatibility (and choices as well, such as people who choose to stay in a relationship that is not right for them, or people who end things because it is not "perfect" and some people choose to be alone and that is cool too) and I don't think anyone is completely, 100% unattractive (nor is anyone "perfect"), except people like mass murders, and even then you have some people who may find them attractive 

Edit: It also points out that I doubt I will be "forever alone" as well (so I am posting with the thought that I won't be forever alone, but I know I have qualities that make it hard for dating ...I should have added that I stay in my room too much) ... Perhaps "forever a (student) loan"  but probably not forever alone


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

1. I like being on my own.
2. I generally dislike being needed or having anyone depend/rely on me.
3. I'm highly ambitious and relationships just get in the way.
4. I've been married and had a couple of long term relationships - I'm not convinced that the rewards of being partnered are worth all the effort.
5. I have high standards and have no issue holding out until I meet someone who can live up to them.

I doubt I'll be alone forever. I figure I'll eventually do the relationship thing again...after I've accomplished most of my goals. So maybe in another 20-30 years when I'm retired and bored and have the bandwidth available to devote to a relationship.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> All I said was I don't someone would be forever alone


See, this is exactly the attitude I was talking about.



> (I never said that it was "meant to be" or that it would work, but most people do have several relationships in there lives, so
> they can't be forever alone if the alone part is broke up by relationships,whether they last (until one of the people in the relationship dies and then the other person/people are alone) or not). I also don't believe in soul mates. I do believe in attraction and compatibility (and choices as well, such as people who choose to stay in a relationship that is not right for them, or people who end things because it is not "perfect" and some people choose to be alone and that is cool too) and I don't think anyone is completely, 100% unattractive (nor is anyone "perfect"), except people like mass murders, and even then you have some people who may find them attractive
> 
> Edit: It also points out that I doubt I will be "forever alone" as well (so I am posting with the thought that I won't be forever alone, but I know I have qualities that make it hard for dating ...I should have added that I stay in my room too much) ... Perhaps "forever a (student) loan"  but probably not forever alone


If they cycle through relationship they're not really alone, are they? 

What I'm talking about in this thread is people who don't find people to start relationships with. For whatever reason.

I never said anything about soulmate, what I reacted to was your comment that everyone will find someone unless they actively avoid it. I know you used the word 'unlikely', but still.

It is a very common attitude I see among people and it tends to be quite baseless, wishful even.


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

Arrogance can only come across as self-confidence for so long...


----------



## smitty1977 (Jun 14, 2014)

strayfire said:


> Those standards are remarkably low.
> 
> You should ask them "What is the capital of Brussels?".


Sprouts?


----------



## naburu (Oct 22, 2014)

No one will les ya'll want to.


----------



## Sig (Sep 30, 2014)

Coopsickle said:


> I am an INTJ female, need I say more?


As an INTP male I can't agree. I would love to get with an INTJ woman that I was attracted to.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Why not


----------



## Sig (Sep 30, 2014)

Diophantine said:


> D'aww. Maybe I do. But... I don't like hugs... I appreciate the thought though. roud:


I will take all your hugs. I love hugs.


----------



## Mikros (Dec 13, 2013)

Sig said:


> Coopsickle said:
> 
> 
> > I am an INTJ female, need I say more?
> ...


I think this might be my sister's relationship. Tough to tell her bf's type though.


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

I am asexual, and it's difficult having a relationship when you don't want sex. I've formed close connections with some, but as soon as they start hitting on me sexually, I lose interest.


----------



## durd561 (Oct 27, 2014)

Most likely, for some time anyway.

Everyone in my area are uneducated gits with not a bit of common sense.
How can you live like that ??


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

All I do is work, and will probably do so until I die. 

And I have trust issues.


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Great. I pissed another girl off.

I have the worst ideas about what a good conversation topic is.

Who even talks about death? 

Now she thinks I should get "empathy lessons".

Greeeeeat.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

strayfire said:


> Great. I pissed another girl off.
> 
> I have the worst ideas about what a good conversation topic is.
> 
> ...


*hugs*

if you wanna talk about it you can add me on skype owo


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Morfinyon said:


> *hugs*
> 
> if you wanna talk about it you can add me on skype owo


Oh haha, I'm quite alright. 

Thanks for reminding me to add you. Lemme get on that!


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Morfinyon said:


> *hugs*
> 
> if you wanna talk about it you can add me on skype owo


I have to ask you about 'owo'. The owo I know of, means oral without a condom. But the way you use it, doesn't seem to fit. So what is owo short for for you?


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

DemonD said:


> I have to ask you about 'owo'. The owo I know of, means oral without a condom. But the way you use it, doesn't seem to fit. So what is owo short for for you?


its an emoticon =D


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Because I'm never truly alone. I have mySelf.


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Morfinyon said:


> its an emoticon =D


Suuuuuure

Bet you just want oral without a condom .


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

strayfire said:


> Suuuuuure
> 
> Bet you just want oral without a condom .


Don't we all? :wink:


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Torai said:


> Don't we all? :wink:


*unzips your pants*


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know.
It's very difficult to find somebody with a compatible chemistry, and harder still to get to know them.
I don't have excessive requirements. Don't really care about looks. But they need to at least be intelligent and be geeky/interesting.
The part I don't know is what about me is turning people off.


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

You mostly summed me up.

22 dates in 12 months and not a single one has gone anywhere. I don't think I know any female that has ever been attracted to me. *sigh*


devoid said:


> I will be alone forever because... (oh man, this definitely needs its own list)
> 
> 1. I want perfection.
> 2. I go for men who are beneath me, they know it, and they can't handle knowing that I could pull someone better.
> ...


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

@AshtangiBear

It sounds like you're setting the bar too high, then. Because I have all of those traits, but every time I go on a date the guy wants to marry me. I've never been rejected on a first date, with the exception of one night stands. I am a highly attractive, socially savvy, intelligent, kind young woman. I know that I'm in demand.

If you got rejected 22 times you're probably chasing after women who have a higher social value than yourself. Men and women both want a partner who has a lot to offer them, and if women "don't find you attractive" what that really means is that they think you have nothing to offer, whether financially, sexually, emotionally, or all of the above. Sorry to be that asshole, but you should probably wake up and realise it. I wouldn't want to offer myself and all of my assets (time/compassion/sex/trust/energy/etc.) to a man who has relatively few of the things I want (wit/humor/kindness/adventure/stability/good in bed/etc.) A relationship is not far from a business exchange.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Too shy to ever start kindling a relationship. I get bored easily & put impeccable standards on people. The whole notion of making myself vulnerable to another person just makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Because I have an anger problem and self-destructive tendencies.


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

devoid said:


> @AshtangiBearIt sounds like you're setting the bar too high, then.
> 
> ....
> 
> If you got rejected 22 times you're probably chasing after women who have a higher social value than yourself


I've turned down 21, and one we dated for a couple of weeks but not going anywhere.

Most of them were just dull, no ambition, perfectly settled in to their boring job or want to be a full time mum. I just couldn't see them pushing me to do better in any way. Just turn your last paragraph around to be about them and not me, and that's what I experience.


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

BIGJake111 said:


>


I may have dated a woman just for her car, appeared she said yes to me for my car also. I found out she was an astrologer...


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

AshtangiBear said:


> I've turned down 21, and one we dated for a couple of weeks but not going anywhere.
> 
> Most of them were just dull, no ambition, perfectly settled in to their boring job or want to be a full time mum. I just couldn't see them pushing me to do better in any way. Just turn your last paragraph around to be about them and not me, and that's what I experience.


Ah, then the opposite problem. Where are you finding them? I've had some decent luck on OKCupid, though it does take a while to sift through people.


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

devoid said:


> Ah, then the opposite problem. Where are you finding them? I've had some decent luck on OKCupid, though it does take a while to sift through people.


I'm on okcupid. Only had one date from it. I've decided to not use it any more, removed most of my profile. I have the same username there as here if you want to find me. Also not actively looking in life either.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

devoid said:


> @_AshtangiBear_
> 
> It sounds like you're setting the bar too high, then. Because I have all of those traits, but every time I go on a date the guy wants to marry me. I've never been rejected on a first date, with the exception of one night stands. I am a highly attractive, socially savvy, intelligent, kind young woman. I know that I'm in demand.
> 
> If you got rejected 22 times you're probably chasing after women who have a higher social value than yourself. Men and women both want a partner who has a lot to offer them, and if women "don't find you attractive" what that really means is that they think you have nothing to offer, whether financially, sexually, emotionally, or all of the above. Sorry to be that asshole, but you should probably wake up and realise it. I wouldn't want to offer myself and all of my assets (time/compassion/sex/trust/energy/etc.) to a man who has relatively few of the things I want (wit/humor/kindness/adventure/stability/good in bed/etc.) A relationship is not far from a business exchange.


That's why I won't even bother with the dating game.


----------



## lucia4 (Sep 5, 2014)

devoid said:


> @AshtangiBear
> 
> It sounds like you're setting the bar too high, then. Because I have all of those traits, but every time I go on a date the guy wants to marry me. I've never been rejected on a first date, with the exception of one night stands. I am a highly attractive, socially savvy, intelligent, kind young woman. I know that I'm in demand.
> 
> If you got rejected 22 times you're probably chasing after women who have a higher social value than yourself. Men and women both want a partner who has a lot to offer them, and if women "don't find you attractive" what that really means is that they think you have nothing to offer, whether financially, sexually, emotionally, or all of the above. Sorry to be that asshole, but you should probably wake up and realise it. I wouldn't want to offer myself and all of my assets (time/compassion/sex/trust/energy/etc.) to a man who has relatively few of the things I want (wit/humor/kindness/adventure/stability/good in bed/etc.) A relationship is not far from a business exchange.


Ouch. Someone who calls themselves "highly attractive" is really unattractive. You can do it a confident, joking way like "yeah, people are always helpful to me because I'm so cute". But when people do it in an arrogant to-the-point way like "I can't help it, I'm too attractive, everyone wants to sleep with me" it's just off-putting.

Also you guys make dating sound so troublesome and serious! Like you're shopping for a husband. I just see it as a fun way to chat and hang out with someone. 99% of the time I'm not interested myself, but I don't expect to be, so I'm not let down. And when it does click it clicks.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

lucia4 said:


> Ouch. Someone who calls themselves "highly attractive" is really unattractive. You can do it a confident, joking way like "yeah, people are always helpful to me because I'm so cute". But when people do it in an arrogant to-the-point way like "I can't help it, I'm too attractive, everyone wants to sleep with me" it's just off-putting.
> 
> Also you guys make dating sound so troublesome and serious! Like you're shopping for a husband. I just see it as a fun way to chat and hang out with someone. 99% of the time I'm not interested myself, but I don't expect to be, so I'm not let down. And when it does click it clicks.


Good thing I'm not interested in your opinion or in dating you.  If you think it's unattractive for a woman to be confident and know her own value, you're not someone I'd ever date either. It's not arrogant if it's a valid point. How many times have you had 45 year old men offer to fly you around the world? This is just another example of patriarchal bullshit telling us that we aren't supposed to talk about our beauty or our own value because it's so unladylike. A man going around saying "I'm a very well groomed man with money and therefore attract gold diggers" would be sympathised with and even admired.

And that's nice, for you. I don't date people unless I see a future with them, and often times that sort of playing around can really upset others. If I'm with someone just to have fun, I will tell them up-front that I'm looking for a FWB situation. My current boyfriend is someone I see as husband material, and I did shop around until I met him so to speak. It's wonderful how two people can have different ideals/needs in their life and both be right, isn't it?

Point of story: don't hate me because you ain't me.


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

devoid said:


> Good thing I'm not interested in your opinion or in dating you.  If you think it's unattractive for a woman to be confident and know her own value, you're not someone I'd ever date either. It's not arrogant if it's a valid point. How many times have you had 45 year old men offer to fly you around the world? This is just another example of patriarchal bullshit telling us that we aren't supposed to talk about our beauty or our own value because it's so unladylike.


I respect and endorse your willingness to speak frankly and honestly, but please drop the ridiculous, self-absorbed Patriarchy bullshit.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Sourpuss said:


> I respect and endorse your willingness to speak frankly and honestly, but please drop the ridiculous, self-absorbed Patriarchy bullshit.


Ah yes, another man coming in and telling me to stop complaining about the patriarchy. Well because you asked so nicely, of course I'll drop it.

No, fuck off.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

laura palmer said:


> 1) im a prentecnious buzzkill
> 2) i repel people. not in a ~lol so akaward hehe~ way but 4realz
> 3) everyone in my area is stank
> 4) i have high standards to match my huge ego
> ...


If I were to respond, I would put the _exact _​same reasons! Wanna get married? Lol

Only you're 19 and I'm almost 29. Hopefully you mature faster than me.. Because for me, it really does look like I will be alone forever. Actually, I've already accepted it.


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Sourpuss said:


> It must be nice having a convenient scapegoat to blame for all of your problems and personal failings rather than having to take responsibility for anything. I'd try it myself, but I'm a white male so at best I could maybe become a communist and blame capitalists for everything, but I'd still be little people compared to blacks, gays, and women.
> 
> So sad.


What problems or personal failings are you even talking about? I'm so confused as to what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

devoid said:


> What problems or personal failings are you even talking about? I'm so confused as to what you're trying to accomplish.


The hilarious thing is he's demonstrating white, male privilege and yet, he doesn't even know it.


----------



## NothingElse (Nov 26, 2014)

DemonD said:


> Are everyone in your area raging lunatics, do you have too steep expectations, do you naturally repel people, perhaps you're an aromantic, are you neither hot nor rich?
> 
> Tell me, why will you never be loved?


Because I am not your standard humanoid lifeform.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Far too often, it seems that there is an inverse relationship between humanitarian morality and intelligence. 

As the trajectories are not parallel, and at some point continue into vastly contradictory directions.

Though my reason would probably be for lack of effort.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

Why will I be alone forever? Because I'm really bad at sex and I don't need anyone else finding that out from personal experience. If I could meet a nice asexual person, it might work out, though. I'm not asexual myself, but at this point, I'd rather do without than be a disappointment.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't like commitment and I don't like being such a major influence on (or having so much control of?) someone else's emotional state. I end up feeling guilty because I'm pretty much never as invested as the other party. It's unfair to them.


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> The hilarious thing is he's demonstrating white, male privilege and yet, he doesn't even know it.


What privileges would those be? I'll concede mine if you'll concede yours.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Because I can't date anime characters


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

devoid said:


> Good thing I'm not interested in your opinion or in dating you.  If you think it's unattractive for a woman to be confident and know her own value, you're not someone I'd ever date either. It's not arrogant if it's a valid point. How many times have you had 45 year old men offer to fly you around the world? This is just another example of patriarchal bullshit telling us that we aren't supposed to talk about our beauty or our own value because it's so unladylike. A man going around saying "I'm a very well groomed man with money and therefore attract gold diggers" would be sympathised with and even admired.
> 
> And that's nice, for you. I don't date people unless I see a future with them, and often times that sort of playing around can really upset others. If I'm with someone just to have fun, I will tell them up-front that I'm looking for a FWB situation. My current boyfriend is someone I see as husband material, and I did shop around until I met him so to speak. It's wonderful how two people can have different ideals/needs in their life and both be right, isn't it?
> 
> Point of story: don't hate me because you ain't me.


Actually, most of us despise arrogant men as much as anyone else. Narcissism is just unattractive no matter who you are.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Yomiel said:


> Actually, most of us despise arrogant men as much as anyone else. Narcissism is just unattractive no matter who you are.


Speak for yourself. A lot of people who speak arrogantly about their positive qualities, myself included, are in demand. Clearly there are quite a lot of fantastic people out there who are attracted to what you incorrectly label as "narcissism." Perhaps those who aren't attracted to this quality are the ones who are insecure to the point that they put down others for displaying confidence and boldness.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

devoid said:


> Speak for yourself. A lot of people who speak arrogantly about their positive qualities, myself included, are in demand. Clearly there are quite a lot of fantastic people out there who are attracted to what you incorrectly label as "narcissism." Perhaps those who aren't attracted to this quality are the ones who are insecure to the point that they put down others for displaying confidence and boldness.


You got me, Freud..


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

devoid said:


> Speak for yourself. A lot of people who speak arrogantly about their positive qualities, myself included, are in demand. Clearly there are quite a lot of fantastic people out there who are attracted to what you incorrectly label as "narcissism." Perhaps those who aren't attracted to this quality are the ones who are insecure to the point that they put down others for displaying confidence and boldness.


Actually we are confident not in ourselves but in our conclusions. We are nothing and that is of no consequence to us nor anyone else.


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja (Jan 6, 2015)

When Purdy people turn ugly fat and broke................

dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnnn

i can see the new tv reality show meow


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

devoid said:


> Speak for yourself. A lot of people who speak arrogantly about their positive qualities, myself included, are in demand. Clearly there are quite a lot of fantastic people out there who are attracted to what you incorrectly label as "narcissism."


Micheal Bay films are also in demand.

How old are you? I wonder what you're attitude is going to be once your looks start fading and all those eager guys chasing after you disappear.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Sourpuss said:


> Micheal Bay films are also in demand.
> 
> How old are you? I wonder what you're attitude is going to be once your looks start fading and all those eager guys chasing after you disappear.


I don't know, and I'm not really worried about it, because I know I have a personality worthy of being loved and admired. Just because you're insecure and jealous doesn't mean I have to think otherwise about myself.

Also, unlike some people, I don't plan to still be dating when I'm older. I'd like to find the right guy and settle down. I'm able to do this not because of my looks, but because I am loyal, generous, witty, talented, loving and maternal (gasp, she did it again, this damn girl won't stop loving herself). I cook meals for my boyfriend and comfort him when he's sad or lonely. He likes my sense of humor and honesty(ENTP yo). I use my charm (yes I have that too) to smooth over social situations for my adorably clueless INTJ, and I use my thorough knowledge of anatomy and sex to make sure we both have an awesome time in bed. Of course it helps that I have looks. But I've never relied on those because I know they are simply one of my many assets, and a temporary one at that. I've always been career-driven and self motivated regardless of how many men offer to "take care of me."

And lastly, who's to say my looks will fade so much? My grandmother is 80 years old and she hasn't gained weight since high school. She looks 60, and when she was 70 she looked 40. She actually used to pick up men half her age in bars after her first husband died. My father is 52 now and still looks 25. Good genes man. That's the reason people in general are attracted to a pretty face. Studies show that people who are considered "attractive" visually also tend to have higher IQs and be less prone to genetic illnesses. So I can have my cake and eat it too.


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

devoid said:


> I don't know, and I'm not really worried about it, because I know I have a personality worthy of being loved and admired.


Well I don't know you so I'll just take your word for it. I guess only time will tell.

Call me skeptical though. I mean, unless he's into that kind of woman. I won't say I don't see the appeal. I rather like a sexy villainness myself, but they're a bit problematic in terms of starting a family.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Sourpuss said:


> Well I don't know you so I'll just take your word for it. I guess only time will tell.
> 
> Call me skeptical though. I mean, unless he's into that kind of woman. I won't say I don't see the appeal. I rather like a sexy villainness myself, but they're a bit problematic in terms of starting a family.


Your insistence on trying to prove to me that I'm unattractive is very telling about your own personality. Why do you think I care whether you want me? Are you hoping secretly that I find you attractive and therefore you have some sway over me? Or are you simply trying to be an asshole and hurt my feelings? Because I can't see any other explanation. Unless perhaps you're insulting me out of the goodness of your heart, with the hope that I will see the error in my ways and become a complacent, submissive little 1950s housewife.

Also, what "kind of woman" are you talking about? The kind of woman who loves herself and isn't afraid to say it? Why the hell am I a "villain" simply for stating the fact that I'm attractive, valuable and worthy? Aren't those good things to think about oneself? The kind of man who's into the "kind of woman" I am is my boyfriend. And he's not intimidated by strong, confident women. I'm glad to have found someone like him, and I'm glad there are others like him who are looking for a woman who stands her ground, instead of men like you who compare female confidence to evil.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

devoid said:


> If you think it's unattractive for a woman to be confident and know her own value, you're not someone I'd ever date either. It's not arrogant if it's a valid point. How many times have you had 45 year old men offer to fly you around the world? This is just another example of patriarchal bullshit telling us that we aren't supposed to talk about our beauty or our own value because it's so unladylike. A man going around saying "I'm a very well groomed man with money and therefore attract gold diggers" would be sympathised with and even admired.


lol



devoid said:


> And that's nice, for you. I don't date people unless I see a future with them, and often times that sort of playing around can really upset others. If I'm with someone just to have fun, I will tell them up-front that I'm looking for a FWB situation. My current boyfriend is someone I see as husband material, and I did shop around until I met him so to speak. It's wonderful how two people can have different ideals/needs in their life and both be right, isn't it?


yeah fooling around with others is eons worse than talking about the men you date like they're subhuman trash



koalaroo said:


> The hilarious thing is he's demonstrating white, male privilege and yet, he doesn't even know it.


i don't agree with his comments, but i don't agree with hers either. all a man did was tell her she was arrogant for talking about herself like she was god's gift to the universe, and she was. i don't think it had anything at all to do with her gender? if she was as confident as she is trying to make herself out to be then this wouldn't have affected her at all. the problem wasn't in her being confident in her appearance, it was in her demeaning others while talking herself up

not everything is a battle of the sexes



Yomiel said:


> Actually, most of us despise arrogant men as much as anyone else. Narcissism is just unattractive no matter who you are.


i despise boisterously arrogant people regardless of their gender. true confidence is felt, not heard


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

devoid said:


> Your insistence on trying to prove to me that I'm unattractive is very telling about your own personality.


I have no idea what you look like, though I don't think beauty is merely in form. Though form is obviously important. There's a balance.

I just find your personality... mm... to be an acquired taste. Plus, you know, it's entertaining to engage with such a person. I mean you could just stop replying.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

@Modal Soul
He didn't just call me arrogant. He called me "unattractive" and has since been using the argument that I am "unattractive" this entire time. Every single time he responds he makes a personal attack at my attractiveness, ability to attract men, or value in a relationship. Simply because I confidently stated that I think I'm an attractive person, in a conversation he was not a part of.

If you want to put up with men talking to you that way, be my guest. But have a little class and take your avatar down before you go around judging other people.

And BY THE WAY, in case anybody cares to notice, the person I quoted with my *arrogant* post responded to me saying that he acknowledges my point, and that it is not his particular problem. He was not offended at all. xD So I don't know what all y'all are getting worked up over, but it clearly isn't his problem.




> I've turned down 21, and one we dated for a couple of weeks but not going anywhere.
> 
> Most of them were just dull, no ambition, perfectly settled in to their boring job or want to be a full time mum. I just couldn't see them pushing me to do better in any way. Just turn your last paragraph around to be about them and not me, and that's what I experience.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

devoid said:


> @_Modal Soul_
> He didn't just call me arrogant. He called me "unattractive" and has since been using the argument that I am "unattractive" this entire time. Every single time he responds he makes a personal attack at my attractiveness, ability to attract men, or value in a relationship. Simply because I confidently stated that I think I'm an attractive person, in a conversation he was not a part of.
> 
> If you want to put up with men talking to you that way, be my guest. But have a little class and take your avatar down before you go around judging other people.
> ...


talking to me in what way? how would you know how men talk to me? it's the internet. step away from the internet and there, problem solved

i lack class because my avatar showcases a girl pleasuring herself? since when does the implication of self-pleasure equate to not having class? you preach about the patriarchy but when push comes to shove, you judge women by the same standards the patriarchal do. i'm not judging anyone, really, just wondering how someone can throw so much shade at others while simultaneously getting offended when shade is thrown at them

be as confident as you like. like i said, if you were truly confident in yourself and your capabilities, you wouldn't get this worked up over essentially nothing but comments made in passing


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Someone is beein really arrogant here. 

There's arrogance and confidence. There's nothing wrong knowing and saying that you can be a catch if you know that you're bringin a real, genuine care toward someone else in a relationship. There's something wrong at tellin that sayin it in such a way is arrogant, it just show contempt, which is an intellectual arrogance, and thats far worse.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

Metasentient said:


> Far too often, it seems that there is an inverse relationship between humanitarian morality and intelligence.
> 
> As the trajectories are not parallel, and at some point continue into vastly contradictory directions.
> 
> Though my reason would probably be for lack of effort.


i would probably date you


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Modal Soul said:


> talking to me in what way? how would you know how men talk to me? it's the internet. step away from the internet and there, problem solved
> 
> i lack class because my avatar showcases a girl pleasuring herself? since when does the implication of self-pleasure equate to not having class? you preach about the patriarchy but when push comes to shove, you judge women by the same standards the patriarchal do. i'm not judging anyone, really, just wondering how someone can throw so much shade at others while simultaneously getting offended when shade is thrown at them
> 
> be as confident as you like. like i said, if you were truly confident in yourself and your capabilities, you wouldn't get this worked up over essentially nothing but comments made in passing


It's a poorly angled photo of what could easily be a child in hideous panties masturbating. That's just trashy girl. Do your self pleasuring in a way that isn't atrocious and borderline pedophilia (not to mention overt beastiality).


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

devoid said:


> It's a poorly angled photo of what could easily be a child in hideous panties masturbating. That's just trashy girl. Do your self pleasuring in a way that isn't atrocious and borderline pedophilia.


it is definitely not a child masturbating. i can't tell if you're messing around with everyone here or if you're insane


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

coy said:


> hehehe. Yoda, I was kidding. I'd like to be full of myself, or have an iota of confidence, but in reality it is actually quite the opposite.


Remember.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Remember.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll probably be alone for quite awhile because my job is dangerous and I can be away for large periods of time and I feel that it would not be right of me to ask someone I care about to go through that :/.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

bethdeth said:


> Thread warning.
> 
> Please stop with taking these ideas to a personal level and judging each other for it.
> 
> Any more and I will have to close the thread.


Dammit! Every time...

*grumble grumble*...bickering people..*grumble grumble*


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

devoid said:


> A relationship is not far from a business exchange.


Basically this. I don't have much to give in exchange making me thus a very bad deal. I will _literally_ be forever alone :3

(._.) *slouches off*


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

I hate money as a concept.


----------



## Moogles (Jan 5, 2015)

I find _relationships_ superficial. I choose to be alone or i guess nobody has ever qualified to my high standards. In the end..we all die alone.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

coy said:


> I'm full of myself :*(


*tap tap* it's gonna be alright


----------



## StableSun35 (Oct 14, 2013)

Because I go from clamming up and not saying a friggin word to anyone for a month or two at a time (introvert recharging) to the opposite extreme of being bluntly honest and revealing things people sometimes would rather not hear about themselves; also I need too much self-care, it drives me and everyone else crazy. 

Oh yeah also—my energy is so limited and easily drained by work, I need a super low key quiet home, best done with a cat. 

That and the guy I love just wants to whore around forever. Or at least has no interest in committing to just me. Stuff from the past he won’t let go of or something. He won’t talk about it.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm not going to be alone forever, but I'll have little sex outside of a relationship or relationships in general because I'm weird and not willing to change much to be socially acceptable or likeable.


----------



## animalfromthesea (Nov 19, 2014)

If i was to be alone forever, the reasons would be:

1.I'm ugly
2.I'm not really smart
3.Low self esteem (see previous two)
4.Shy
5.Perfectionist
6.Indecisive

But i don't care, i have a great life, great friends and will keep looking for the best in people no matter what


----------



## witchy_fingers (Dec 2, 2014)

There are more attractive women in the world, and I refuse to degrade myself by being with someone who would leave me for one of those women if given the chance. I also enjoy my secluded lifestyle. The benefits of relationships are not worth the pressure of keeping someone else interested in me, and neither are all the potential disagreements. It's just too much energy I'm expected to invest, when I'm more comfortable being by myself.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Yomiel said:


> Actually, most of us despise arrogant men as much as anyone else. Narcissism is just unattractive no matter who you are.


I've never observed this, but it would nice if it were actually true.

Might just be my city.


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)

I am loved.

But I can't get NO SATISFACTION...because of my demisexuality and everyone locally is trash. If I put my penis in it, I may catch the stupid-herpes...


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Eh, relationships ... it just seems that the people who really want them are usually seeking to compensate for some perceived lack in their lives - physical, financial, psychological needs... 

I really don't like that fundamental objectification of people.

Yeah, that's not biologically rational.


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)

Metasentient said:


> Eh, relationships ... it just seems that the people who really want them are usually seeking to compensate for some perceived lack in their lives - physical, financial, psychological needs...
> 
> I really don't like that fundamental objectification of people.
> 
> Yeah, that's not biologically rational.


I'd say the desire of a partner is a psychological need, and getting a partner is not compensation but rather the solution. Some people just need a hug at the end of the day.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Faey said:


> I'd say the desire of a partner is a psychological need, and getting a partner is not compensation but rather the solution. Some people just need a hug at the end of the day.


Assuming you don't want children and are self-sufficient (in all meanings), what is the functional difference between that, and a really good friend?

Well, I did say "usually" and not, "all the time". Since I wouldn't presume to understand everything just from my own perspective.


----------



## Maedalaane (Jan 20, 2015)

Metasentient said:


> Assuming you don't want children and are self-sufficient (in all meanings), what is the functional difference between that, and a really good friend?


If your definition of a really good friend is someone you can get all your emotional needs from, sure. Though at least in the groups I'm around, that'd be called romance. Relationship minus the sex. However I have a broad view of romance and I love to love. So, -shrug.-


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Faey said:


> If your definition of a really good friend is someone you can get all your emotional needs from, sure. Though at least in the groups I'm around, that'd be called romance. Relationship minus the sex. However I have a broad view of romance and I love to love. So, -shrug.-


Hadn't thought about it before, but it's a primary factor.

I don't have a strong opinion either way, but good to hear different perspectives.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Metasentient said:


> I've never observed this, but it would nice if it were actually true.
> 
> Might just be my city.


Confidence is fine, but I think arrogance grates on most everyone. Maybe some people are just bad at distinguishing the two.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Morn said:


> Ohh I've been to plenty of protest rallies, anti-racism ones. Pro gay marriage etc. Never to an anti-corporation or anti-babies rally though.


Putting words in my mouth 


you don't have to do that, I'm pretty open-minded


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Because everyone else is a figment of my imagination


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Because love is an illusion it does not exist, at least not if you are heterosexual. I've never met a man who loves, only ones who sexually desire. So I choose to just bury my own desires for human affection, its less painful than realising that actually all you are is a bit of warm flesh to another person.


----------



## Athesis (Sep 2, 2012)

InSolitude said:


> Because love is an illusion it does not exist, at least not if you are heterosexual. I've never met a man who loves, only ones who sexually desire. So I choose to just bury my own desires for human affection, its less painful than realising that actually all you are is a bit of warm flesh to another person.


What about parents who unconditionally love their children? Is that an illusion?


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Because forever is only after death and in death we are all alone.


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

Socially awkward
Emotional fortress
Poor
Not "hawt"
Sometimes intimidating
Cumbersome/emotional baggage
Don't like cats
Religious
Very introverted (makes it hard to meet people in general)
Very picky (probably shouldn't be)


----------



## Jagdpanther (May 16, 2015)

Socially awkward
Paranoid
Anxious, but I mean, REALLY anxious
Jealous
Blunt
Young, so people often don't take me seriously
Always the one who doesn't have any place
Always feeling hated
Too reserved, needs lots of personal space
Quirky sense of humor
Lesbian

Heh.


----------



## Mina92 (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a hard time opening up to people, so not many actually get to 'see' me. The few that do, love me though! :kitteh:


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Athesis said:


> What about parents who unconditionally love their children? Is that an illusion?


Yes because parents don't unconditionally love. They hold expectations for their children and they withdraw love when those expectations aren't met. That's not unconditional love. It's all an illusion I'm afraid unless you want to unconditionally love yourself.


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't know how to be romantic or keep people interested in me. It's like I friend-zone everyone I interact with, even if I think they're attractive.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

InSolitude said:


> Yes because parents don't unconditionally love. They hold expectations for their children and they withdraw love when those expectations aren't met. That's not unconditional love. It's all an illusion I'm afraid unless you want to unconditionally love yourself.


so true. i was telling some ppl the other day. the only person you can truly 100% love unconditionally is yourself


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Having trouble understanding how I feel towards someone/my value to others + Ne > over analyzing anything = mental nightmare


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

My expectations are too high. I want someone like me (similar income, education level, accomplishments) but I've been very successful in my life so it's been a challenge.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I won't be. I don't have all these stupid crazy standards like "tall,dark,handsome,rich,successful,intelligent,funny,caring,loyal,sweet,loving,generous,good father etc" because this is the real world, not Disneyland. 

I'm a very hard-to-love person that isn't happy with mediocrity so as long as I find a sweet,caring guy that will love,respect,understand me and my goals I'm all set. 

Although I'm materialistic I'd rather marry the person I described above than some rich obnoxious brat.


----------



## BakedBuffalo (Jun 2, 2015)

I may end up alone, because I don't relate to the majority of people. But, when asking if someone will be alone or not, I can't help but sense there is always a negative connotation attached to it. I think it's incorrect, because not everyone is worried about being alone, nor is it an inherently bad thing. In fact, I prefer to be alone the majority of the time. I'm assuming many people have a great fear of being/ending up alone, and I can respect that, but I don't have that same concern. I think it's absolutely absurd to lower your standards just to avoid being alone. But usually people focus on aesthetics when talking about standards, not about personality. Don't get me wrong, aesthetics are certainly a factor, just not as big a factor for me. I need a partner who can understand who I am, and someone who can have an intellectually stimulating conversation. Being an INTP, I need a good amount of space and time to myself, so it can be difficult to find a partner that would understand that and accommodate.


----------



## Jaiwantstoknowmore (May 31, 2015)

I'm pessimistic, skeptical and cynical. And I don't think I'll ever truly love myself. I'm just too negative with people and the way I look at the world. Where I live not many people like my race. I don't see myself as physically attractive. I'm also too stubborn for my own good. Been called weird many times. 

I enjoy the prospect of being single.


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

I flood my target with built up emotion after 2-3 weeks. 
Most people can't handle INFP floodage and run for the hills x)

So yeah... I can't think of anyone that would date a super mushy guy like me, I'm the opposite of the male stereotype.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Because im a broken man and dont really desire the company of anyone, beyond, you know...if women, for sex. And men, nothing at all. 

At least I have a use for women. In my mind, men are useless.

So, such attitudes is why Ill remain alone. Was broken, flawed. As a human. Stupid childhood trauma, was robbed of whatever it is...normal people have.

The capacity to care..


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Well:

1.) I have a minor health problem that becomes debilitating when I'm stressed.

2.) Dating, romance stresses me out.

You can do the math... gg wp.


----------



## thatThinkingfeeling (Apr 8, 2015)

Because I keeeeep having feelings for people far away .


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

johnson.han.3 said:


> again, you loved him because It was him and thats a condition where your love is based on . unconditional love = you love without reason. ergo you can love anyone the same way. thats what some INFPs are claiming, im like dude thats bs cuz you cant love everyone. I will never claim I can love unconditionally. I only can love unselfishlessly and give without uterior reason. but yea xD


>long post
>tried posting
>internet connection hiccuped
>my beautiful prose is gone forever
>RIP

Unconditional love is not love without a reason. That's stupid. Do you believe in God?
As you said, you can only love unselfishly and without an ulterior reason. That's unconditional love.


some dumb dating advice site said:


> *unconditional love* is the ability to *love* the other person as they are in their essence






bullshit poster on facebook said:


>





Wikipedia said:


> *Unconditional love is known as affection without any limitations, it can also be love without conditions. This term is sometimes associated with other terms such as true altruism, or complete love. Each area of expertise has a certain way of describing unconditional love, but most will agree that it is that type of love which has no bounds and is unchanging. It is a concept comparable to true love, a term which is more frequently used to describe love between lovers. By contrast, unconditional love is frequently used to describe love between family members, comrades in arms and between others in highly committed relationships. An example of this is a parent's love for their child; no matter a test score, a life changing decision, an argument, or a strong belief, the amount of love that remains between this bond is seen as unchanging and unconditional.*


Love, by definition, has an object which is loved. This object may be loved in a number of ways, but love cannot occur without an object to direct or broadcast that love upon. Certain types of loves extend beyond the object for a period of time making the lover more likely to love other things, but even this love always has a triggger. The truly unconditional love you are proposing, the one with no object, is a logically impossible because love is defined as a series of emotional states, involving pleasure, and affection towards something, be it friend, family, stranger, animal, Man, or God. The very value of love is that not much else makes us feel this way, otherwise, who knows? What if living life itself is a sort of love? It is, isn't it? By choosing not to kill myself, by choosing to wake up everyday, do I not express my love for the world, for Existence itself, despite it's filth and cruelty? Isn't that a sort of unconditional love?


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

Meh, I don't think I will be but if I happen to find myself lonely in my older years I have a good idea why

All my sentimentality lies behind a wall. A glass wall that I have put up over the years. Believe it or not, I was the most sensitive child you could have known. Over time, due to circumstances, I built up a wall which keeps my emotions in the subconscious. So while I do feel many strong emotions on the inside, having the ability to allow them to cross over the wall and be shown in reality is close to impossible.

And if I do happen to express an emotion, it always takes on its extreme version. It is almost as if the intensity of the emotion has to reach a level where it can break through the wall. That is the only way I'm able to express emotion. So if I love, I love hard. If I'm angry; I will put the fear of god in you (atheists included).When I'm happy, the fucking room lights up with joy and it is contagious. If I'm sad, which is rare, then it's one of the deepest feelings of despair. The downside about this type of expression is when the emotion breaks the glass wall. It does that.. it shatters it and I am completely vulnerable. So if you were a sadistic person you could really do damage to my psyche in this state.

After it's all said and done, whether if I'm expressing anger, joy, sadness, love. I have to rebuild the wall. And it takes a while to do this. This is why I'm very selective in who I feel for, or what I allow myself to get angry about.


I'm decent looking and I am equipped with a primal magnetism that I have not been able to rationalize since its discovery(around my 24th birthday). So attracting a female isn't hard. It's engaging in the emotional aspect that causes trouble. I believe most people have better control over the intensity of their emotions; allowing it to slowly build. I can't do that because my wall will not allow feelings of lower intensities to penetrate it. 

So the only way to feel it on the physical level will be to take it to the extreme, which is annoying. So I will continue as the stoic.. for the time being.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

VelociRational said:


> It doesn't matter then because my love is relevant to my experience only.
> 
> Why is this so hard? I just want someone to worship like other people. :sad:


It is true, we all require worshippers that is why we go to church and pretend that we are the divine deity.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

untested methods said:


> When the dice were rolled at conception, all points were put into personality.


That's ok, you can still be a good bard.


----------



## untested methods (May 8, 2015)

Gore Motel said:


> That's ok, you can still be a good bard.


A spoony bard.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Male ISFJ

nuff sed


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Mammon said:


> Male ISFJ
> 
> nuff sed


Trans girl INFJ who continues to have a body that betrays her and is delaying hormones because sperm is so godfuckingdamn expensive to store.

Get on my level, bruh.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Mammon said:


> Male ISFJ
> 
> nuff sed


Low demand for ISFJs?


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

DemonD said:


> Low demand for ISFJs?


We typically look more feminine facial wise, so yes.


----------



## justroaming (Jul 8, 2015)

I guess it would be cause I don't really put my guard down enough, and having the attention span of a 5 year old doesn't make it any better.(especially when it comes to relationships). I need to fix that asap. ://


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Mammon said:


> We typically look more feminine facial wise, so yes.


lol thats not true xD


i also found this post wrote by a person

"Subject: SELF WORTH (Very Deep!!!) In a brief conversation, a man asked a woman he was pursuing the question: 'What kind of man are you looking for?' She sat quietly for a moment before looking him in the eye & asking, 'Do you really want to know?' Reluctantly, he said, 'Yes. She began to expound, 'As a woman in this day & age, I am in a position to ask a man what can you do for me that I can't do for myself? I pay my own bills. I take care of my household without the help of any man... or woman for that matter. I am in the position to ask, 'What can you bring to the table?' The man looked at her. Clearly he thought that she was referring to money. She quickly corrected his thought & stated, 'I am not referring to money. I need something more. I need a man who is striving for excellence in every aspect of life. He sat back in his chair, folded his arms, & asked her to explain. She said, 'I need someone who is striving for excellence mentally because I need conversation & mental stimulation. I don't need a simple-minded man. I need someone who is striving for excellence spiritually because I don't need to be unequally yoked...believers mixed with unbelievers is a recipe for disaster. I need a man who is striving for excellence financially because I don't need a financial burden. I need someone who is sensitive enough to understand what I go through as a woman, but strong enough to keep me grounded. I need someone who has integrity in dealing with relationships. Lies and game-playing are not my idea of a strong man. I need a man who is family-oriented. One who can be the leader, priest and provider to the lives entrusted to him by God. I need someone whom I can respect. In order to be submissive, I must respect him. I cannot be submissive to a man who isn't taking care of his business. I have no problem being submissive...he just has to be worthy. And by the way, I am not looking for him...He will find me. He will recognize himself in me. Hey may not be able to explain the connection, but he will always be drawn to me. God made woman to be a help-mate for man. I can't help a man if he can't help himself. When she finished her spill, she looked at him. He sat there with a puzzled look on his face. He said, 'You are asking a lot. She replied, "I'm worth a lot". Send this to every woman who's worth a lot.... and every man who has the brains to understand!!"


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I haven't really reached a point in life where I recognize myself as ready to be part of a relationship. I still see myself as been too young (despite being 19), it's not that I feel like I should be doing something else but rather I feel sort of like a child and that just branches out to a lot of other things such as maturity, sexuality, etc. But I'm talking from no experience what so ever, if something does happen and it develops naturally things would be different. I've stopped all the things I used to that would guarantee me meeting new people, like being a member of a dance company. Also, I just don't put myself out there or meet new people. If someone interests me I just assume they wouldn't like me anyways so I don't do anything but sometimes I just act nice/nervous around them but don't flirt which sends out no interest signal that anyone could detect. I've flirted in the past and have gotten the desired result but due to shyness I don't do it often at all or if I do it's usually a mix between 90% being super nice and 10% semi-flirting. So, it just comes off as being friendly.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Too much a loner, and I don't know where to find the kinds of guys I relate to in a romantic way. it's just very very rare for me to be interested in someone; and when I am, well, in my age bracket he's typically already involved, so....


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Because I'll never meet the right person.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

johnson.han.3 said:


> lol thats not true xD
> 
> 
> i also found this post wrote by a person
> ...


I don't know what that's supposed to 'awaken' in me. I am a man of simple mind and I also enjoy being submissive to my SO and not having to prove that 'I am the man' (e.i. playin' fkn jungle games). Also, the woman in your story seems like an annoying overly self-entitled cunt; she also seems full of princessey delusions. yadayadayada etcetcetc


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

Because I spend all my time on this forum.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

If I were to be "alone" for the rest of my life, it would be because I've devoted all my time to work, school, and children. I have one of my own already. If the right man doesn't come into my life soon enough to have a family with me, I'll just become a foster parent. I'm determined to have a family, whether or not a man is in the picture. So this will just keep me even busier!

Aside from having little to no time to go out looking for a man, I have so much fun with my son. I remember how boring most of the dates I went on were, and I think to myself, "I sure don't want to go back to that! Where's the immediate incentive for me, not to mention in the long term?" When I get to thinking about this, dating sounds like a real drag, even torture.

And in addition to needing some intellectual stimulation and fun, I think I may need someone to need me a little bit because I'm finding that that's where much of my drive comes from: the need to be needed. This is partly the reason I'm in the work I'm in now, the things I study, and having my son. I question whether or not I can become and stay connected with a man who didn't need me at all.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Axwell said:


> Because I spend all my time on this forum.


lol


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Mammon said:


> I don't know what that's supposed to 'awaken' in me. I am a man of simple mind and I also enjoy being submissive to my SO and not having to prove that 'I am the man' (e.i. playin' fkn jungle games). Also, the woman in your story seems like an annoying overly self-entitled cunt; she also seems full of princessey delusions. yadayadayada etcetcetc


you do not have to prove you are "the man", you just have to be a well rounded person. I m a simple person as well, and I enjoy taking care of my loved one. im not submissive though, im just sensitive, empathetic and i listen to reasons. 

now i do not think this woman is being "self entitled". i think that she has a high standard. a self entitle person will be like you have to do this for me, treat me this way, and boss you around. anyways lets go through what she says. first she want someone who seeks someone intelligent. i think that perfectly fine because I too enjoy the company of someone who is intelligent, who has critical thinking skills and can think at a higher level. in fact i have a lot of respect for those who are took their time and got advance degrees. then she said she want someone who strive for financial excellency. thats perfectly fine too because why date someone who just sits around the house, who doesnt have a proper job and just bums around the house. finally she wants a man who is strong, not in physically, but strong in character. someone who doesnt cheat, someone who "can" lead but is sensitive and kind, and someone who doesnt play games. personally, I would love to be around someone like that too. the question is, why would anyone want to be less than a financially independent person who is sensitive, kind, and capable of spirituality and critical thinking? =o she doesnt want to be treated like a princess.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

My current relationship is statistically unlikely to work out, yet I fear that my expectations have been raised too high and I might never find another person who measures up.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Fumetsu said:


> What you think I lied so that I could come in here and spend time with your _charming_ self?


You wouldn't be the first.




> I guess I should change my answer: I'll always be alone because other people who are alone ( and probly jelly) exclude me on the grounds that I don't understand what it's like to be alone.


I'm sure there's a thread for that.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> Like, table top role playing games. They used to play a lot of bored games that I liked but I guess they don't do that anymore.


Hahahahahaha. They used to play a lot of bored games.



> They are...anti-social doesn't seem right cuz I usually get along with anti-social people. I guess I would say that they...live in a very tiny, very safe bubble; nothing exciting, challenging different is allowed in.
> 
> What is a "lupus liberal"?


Then that sounds exactly like the word I gave haha. 

A lupus liberal is... like actual lupus, which makes the immune system turn on itself... the lupus liberal is someone who attacks their own because of the confusion that comes from their sheltered, safe little bubble clashing with reality. Their own in that... you and I both agree that people shouldn't be conned, defrauded, etc... except they're so zealous in this regard, that they're just looking for reasons *to* accuse someone of those things, with a militant fervor. Regardless if that thing is actually there or not. They will take some slight nothing of a thing, and infer offense into it where there is none.

The whole histrionic hysteria you were talking about a page ago, is what they do. Click the link there for a good explanation on lupus liberal.

The thing with lupus's use in this is, they do this to liberals who agree with them on issues and are trying to solve them. They'll hysterically infer offense into things, that no reasonable person would... it's like dude, I'm on your side, no, of course I'm not (insert imagined offense they took)"

It's that extreme zealousness that you might see in religion, where like ISIS will kill other muslims for extremely trivial or made up reasons. Due to how militantly zealous ISIS is.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> Unfortunately it is not lost on me. My Dad _loves_ that show. Said Al Bundy was his hero..so yaaah. That's probably a little telling.


Wooooot!!! Yesssss lol. (sings Psycho Dad)

Who's that riding in the sun?
Who's the man with the itchy gun?
Who's the man who kills for fun?
Psycho Dad! Psycho Dad! Psycho Daaad!

He sleeps with a gun
Killed his wife 'cos she weighed a ton.

A little touched or so we're told
Killed his wife 'cos she had a cold

He's quick with a gun
And his job ain't done
Killed his wife by twenty-one
Psycho Dad!

Who's the tall, dark stranger there?
The one with the gun and the icy stare?
The one with the scalp of his wife's hair!
Psycho Dad! Psycho Dad, Psycho Daaaad!

Who's that riding across the plain?
Who's lost count of the wives he's slain?
Who's the man who's plumb insane?
Psycho Daaaad!!!


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> Unfortunately it is not lost on me. My Dad _loves_ that show. Said Al Bundy was his hero..so yaaah. That's probably a little telling.


You know what I think... that it's high time someone take your dad

TO THE NUDIE BAR
Where the music stinks, and they water the drinks
The nudie bar
Where the girlies dance in their underpants
The nudie bar
Where you see their butt, and their trap stays shut
At the nudie bar
Where you can't touch a breast, but you can cave in a chest
At the nudie bar
Where you look at a thigh, and blacken an eye
At the nudie bar
Where the beer gives you gas, but the Bundys KICK ASS!!! 
At the nudie bar


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Holy crap lol... talk about serendipity. Literally like 2 minutes after that post to you @Fumetsu , I was looking at David Pakman's videos, and what did he put today? None other than a 'Cliff's Notes' kind of video about lupus liberals, regressives, etc the words I posted to you. A handy little guide talking about where the word comes from (he uses the more widely used 'regressive'), what it means, etc.

Check it out. I haven't seen it yet, I just saw it was there and came back to post it here... we were literally just talking about that haha.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Fumetsu said:


> Haha. I can't argue with that logic but we really don't spend much time together at home. He works about ten hrs a day and when he isn't working he just reads. FOREVER.



well damn, that sucks, sounds more like cohabitation than a marriage, hopefully there is no offense taken, just what it sounds like. People living together with different interests, and living separate lives. cant be all that bad though, geezz, smack him in the head, and say dude, im a woman, put the book down. LOL guys can lose value on what is important when it becomes common place, you better put some ice and water in a bucket and throw it over him lol. he wont be reading that book no more.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Macrosapien said:


> well damn, that sucks, sounds more like cohabitation than a marriage, hopefully there is no offense taken, just what it sounds like. People living together with different interests, and living separate lives. cant be all that bad though, geezz, smack him in the head, and say dude, im a woman, put the book down. LOL guys can lose value on what is important when it becomes common place, you better put some ice and water in a bucket and throw it over him lol. he wont be reading that book no more.


Actually, it is legally cohabitation since I'm not allowed to marry: it's complicated, shouldn't be but it is.

I call him my husband because we've been living together for over 5 years. We've got everything but the piece of paper. Calling him my "Boyfriend" sounds childish and if we don't say we're "married" no one takes us seriously and obnoxious newly-weds in their early twenties act try to give us relationship advice. Yuck, no.

We do share interests but he works so much that when he gets free time he just wants to sit and read.

Haha, as I say about nerds " When they single, playing video games they dream about having girlfriends. When they have girlfriends, they dream of being alone to play video games."

It really isn't bad. My best friend is a guy but he's asexual or something. So people figured that I could have never be in a romantic relationship. But my husband knows that I hate sitting at home all day. So I go out with my best friend and when we come home they ramble about tech shit together ( as I have no interest in that industry.)

Works out quite well. xD


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Probably autism. Best explanation for everything so far.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I will be alone because my general lack of social skills, inexperience in talking with women and men, a lack of self confidence due to being generally unlucky in love and treated like the last guy to be chosen out of the dating pool by most people. I generally feel unwanted.


----------



## The Spotless Mind (Mar 28, 2016)

Pattern of rejection so I choose to reject people first. Also, shy and intense. Also, high standards that will never lower. Also, independent. Also I judge people.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

I remember when I was forever alone. Early high school, I didn't think about dating much because I didn't have friends yet. My rationality was if I can't make friends, then I shouldn't even be worrying about dating. The reason why I couldn't date back then was simply because I didn't know how to let people into my life, and I was in a constant fear of getting hurt and bullied.





Now look at me; I throw myself into emotionally abusive relationships to cure the loneliness of my heart yaaaaay...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Nabbit said:


> I remember when I was forever alone. Early high school, I didn't think about dating much because I didn't have friends yet. My rationality was if I can't make friends, then I shouldn't even be worrying about dating. The reason why I couldn't date back then was simply because I didn't know how to let people into my life, and I was in a constant fear of getting hurt and bullied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that count as being alone?


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

1) I come off as an ice bitch.
2) I don't communicate as well as I should, I just don't like to talk 
3) I am also socially awkward
4) People in my space for too long can annoy me


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Shoot! I've been married three times. One could look at it like I'm good enough to have had three men that were serious with me enough to attempt marrying me. Or, one could look at it like damn what's wrong with her that she couldn't keep a man. I just see it as that I've been married three times. Yeah, I accept it. Now with that said, I've been alone for 7 years; even though I dated a couple of times; I knew we weren't going anywhere and that was 5 yrs ago. I'm a reserved introvert and the rest of my circumstances cause issues for others. Then damn it I'm 55 freaking years old. How does one date? It seems foreign to me now. I wasn't really good at it when I was younger!


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

I fear that, deep down inside, I'm unlovable.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Fumetsu said:


> Umm no?
> 
> You can be in a relationship and still feel alone. Oh stereotypes.


You can feel a lot of things but that does not make them real.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

DemonD said:


> Are everyone in your area raging lunatics, do you have too steep expectations, do you naturally repel people, perhaps you're an aromantic, are you neither hot nor rich?
> 
> Tell me, why will you never be loved?


Plenty of people in my area are good-looking and intelligent, some even overlap with my interests. I expect people to be good when they think they can afford it and bad when they think they can't. I attract enough people - not too few and not too many. I'm still in touch with romance, even if I oscillate between that and dead-inside-cynical. I am not much to look at and live on the edge of bankruptcy, but that's never stopped people from loving me.

Despite all of this, happiness often evades my grasp. It spills between my fingers, pierces through shut eyelids and escapes me with every breath. Sometimes I find a map to it on the skin of another, sometimes it's encoded in the pulsings of their heartbeat. Sometimes the color of someone's voice pushes me under and the buzzing bullshit of everyday life fades out and dims into the background. But those moments are fleeting. I used to live for them. I felt like a ghost during the other times. Now I'm only somewhat ethereal. I do not reject love, but I worry whether I would even recognize it at this point.

Suffice to say, being alone is not the worst thing there is.

And one last thing. Forget what culture is pushing as love. Love for spouse, love for country, love for kin. Love that "has to be" - isn't. Love is in unlikely places. Not just in smiles and laughter, not just in comfort. Love takes you outside your skin, beside yourself. It breaks control and defies expectations. It's not static, it's not complacency. It's that which makes you feel alive.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

DemonD said:


> Are everyone in your area raging lunatics, do you have too steep expectations, do you naturally repel people, are you neither hot nor rich?
> 
> Tell me, why will you never be loved?


All the above.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

MonieJ said:


> 1) I come off as an ice bitch.
> 2) I don't communicate as well as I should, I just don't like to talk
> 3) I am also socially awkward
> 4) People in my space for too long can annoy me


Ice bitches are the best.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I will be alone because, as the great street philosopher Kurupt once said in his 1998 solo debut Kuruption!, "you can't make a ho a housewife!"


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

Eh, because I'm me I guess... That's a hard affliction to rid yourself of.


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

Because I bow to no one. I want someone who fights alongside me not someone I have to fight for alone.


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

Because there would be no expectations to be fulfilled.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Fat, a bit messed up in the head, no one really wants to talk to me, the girls I attract in that way aren't really my type, I feel guilty for falling for girls because I don't want to be a creep (thanks, unrequited crushes), I can only see myself dating a guy if they looked like they're from a manga book or something if I'm that desperate for a date, not sure where I even lean.

Depressing reasons aside, it's fun being single.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Even if I did do it, there would be an imbalance of emotional and sexual content that would leave the other person hanging.


----------



## Moogles (Jan 5, 2015)

If you really think of it, aren't we all alone?

So it's not really about why.

It simply is

Is it not?


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

Distry said:


> Eh, because I'm me I guess... That's a hard affliction to rid yourself of.


I'm pretty sure some of the ladies over in the INFP forums were swooning over your pictures so I doubt you have much to worry about.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Someone will come after me at some point probably.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Moogles said:


> If you really think of it, aren't we all alone?


Not really, no.

Most people in this thread perhaps...


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

When you are alone for long enough I have heard, that you become more and more like a monk. You stop giving shit about having a relationship and things like that. I think I'm gradually becoming like that.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Engelsstaub said:


> When you are alone for long enough I have heard, that you become more and more like a monk. You stop giving shit about having a relationship and things like that. I think I'm gradually becoming like that.


I just to need to remove all stimulus. Then I can start a new life, in college. I will be very annoyed because I will have to be in a room with someone else though.


----------



## Emdilem (Mar 15, 2016)

Engelsstaub said:


> When you are alone for long enough I have heard, that you become more and more like a monk. You stop giving shit about having a relationship and things like that. I think I'm gradually becoming like that.


same


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Engelsstaub said:


> When you are alone for long enough I have heard, that you become more and more like a monk. You stop giving shit about having a relationship and things like that. I think I'm gradually becoming like that.


A Wizard... of unimaginable power. Yes.


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

Because being widowed once is my limit.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> A Wizard... of unimaginable power. Yes.


Could use it to take over the world, but I'd become an INTJ then :kitteh:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Potato.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

ItisI said:


> Because being widowed once is my limit.


Damn, that must be rough.

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Too weird, too much into hypothetical scenarios (would you date me if one of the questions within the first three days was if you would help me hide a body (just for fun and to poke holes in their theory of course, it has thus far driven away everyone but INTJs- something to be said for most villains falling into that type - Voldemort, Scar, Moriarty (the one from the book), very high expectations, not easy to win over, I open my mouth and end up friendzoning myself (how does that even happen? one moment, I am talking to a guy on a dating site and the next thing you know he is talking about "this girl in office". THAT girl is also a reason)

Also, other factors could be I won't stoke the male ego, in fact I end up inadvertently doing quite the opposite. I am not giggly and flirty, but mostly I figure them out and get bored.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Engelsstaub said:


> Could use it to take over the world, but I'd become an INTJ then :kitteh:


You could always become an ENFP  .


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

DemonD said:


> Damn, that must be rough.
> 
> Sorry to hear that.


Thank you. 

It's pure *hell* in the beginning. The first year is just learning to survive and the second year is "OK, now *&^%$#@ what?" Come July 20th, I shall have been a widower five years. Life gets "easier", but it never gets "easy". I got that advice from another widower early on, and have found this to be true. Life is different nowadays.

I have dated again, but things are much different from when I was in school decades ago. Dating in my teens and twenties was hard enough; dating in my fifties is gawd-awful. I remain open to the possibility of finding another woman whom I can love--but I shall love her _differently_ than I loved my wife. :smile:


----------



## Amadis (Jul 28, 2015)

I have absurd humor but it is not the one people think about.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm short, ugly, have a small penis, and don't have any money.

I wish I was a worm, so that I could at least be squashed by some beautiful women. That would be more sexual activity than I will ever get in reality.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm an INTJ woman. Duh. I'm destined to be the old lady with 20 cats and running over annoying children with my power chair.


----------



## Why so serious (Apr 29, 2016)

Amadis said:


> I have absurd humor but it is not the one people think about.


Please ellaborate.






And to everybody who posted on this post.

Chin up.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Fuck this thread was depressing.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm too picky for my own good. I tried sticking with a relationship with someone I lost interest but it didn't work out for too long and I broke up with her. I feel like a lot of other guys would have stuck around much longer. I'm single, yes, but I restored my sanity in the process.
Also besides my smarts, sense of humor, and good career - I don't have anything else the typical woman would find attractive..I really think it takes a special kind of woman to even consider a guy like me.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm self absorbed, depressed, annoying, childish, lazy, picky, have zero confidence, and am not very masculine. I'm starting to wonder if ENFP men are the least sexy out of all the types overall.


----------



## fleursdetilleul (Dec 21, 2015)

Because I go for the deep talk right from the start trying to actually get to know them, I don't play games, I'm not girly enough - I don't talk like a baby and stuff like that. I don't attract the right guys but the emotionally unavailable who are only after casual sex - if you like to think it's because of the way I dress, let me tell you I'm not one to show skin at all. I think my looks are (a bit) above average as I've attracted multiple men and went on a few dates with those I've managed not to scare so soon, but none survived to actually become my boyfriend. Those who lie about wanting a serious relationship are caught fast when I tell them I'm a virgin and they run away - been seriously considering not revealing this detail until when the moment comes, but then I'd lose a good filter against lying assholes, then again, I would have to avoid the sexy topic wholly which would be pretty difficult to do as most men open this topic pretty soon and like to insist on it, and my avoidance might even rise a few red flags to some.


----------



## Amadis (Jul 28, 2015)

Why so serious said:


> Please ellaborate.


it is hard to explain but I have a feeling most people are fine with what i call "cheap" absurd humor. Things that are like from a trip on acid or absurd humor that just wants to rage against society using taboo topics like sex and violence to shock and eventually make laugh. I will hear people say 'this is so absurd' and I'll be like no… it's against conventions : that is not absurd… unfortunately I don't have any example available right away.


----------



## Amadis (Jul 28, 2015)

AdroElectro said:


> I'm self absorbed, depressed, annoying, childish, lazy, picky, have zero confidence, and am not very masculine. I'm starting to wonder if ENFP men are the least sexy out of all the types overall.


Dude, ENFP is the new sexy, don't ever think otherwise. ENFP rulesssssssssssss


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

To be very brief, I have a shitty, unrelatable personality.

Edit: Well, I guess I already posted something in this thread earlier. Maybe I'll post my full sob story later, dating all the way back to first grade.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Amadis said:


> Dude, ENFP is the new sexy, don't ever think otherwise. ENFP rulesssssssssssss


ENFP women*


----------



## fieryelf (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm not confident at all about having a relationship, I never had one, I never had sex, I never kissed a girl. If I had a date, the girls always expect you to do a move on them... I can't, I don't know when, how, where... So it just turns into a waiting contest to see who gets bored first and leaves.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Because I dance like this: _*You need to slide to 31 seconds*_


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

I don't know why which is exactly the point. If I knew why women always left after a month or so I would be able to do something about it.


----------



## Mercedene (May 6, 2016)

Once I ask a question to one of my male friend.
He said I'm not that kind of "girlfriend" thing to him. it's more like, I'm just kind of "have-fun-friend-with" thing :bored: 
Beside my physical appearance is not that feminine.
I guess that's the number one problem -_-

I have high standard either for myself or the others. Sometimes it makes me frustrated 

My taste of like something is quite different from people around me. 
And I feel like I kind of domineering for others. I don't know why.

I get bored easily.
And I don't know, I always end up runaway from something that bothers me. :blushed:


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

After I have an orgasm inside the woman, I no longer wish to see her. It never fails no matter how attracted I am too her. She could be famous and absolutely stunning, but as soon as I cum inside her, I will no longer wish to ever see her again. I will actually be attracted to other women who some might find less appealing, yet for some reason, genetically, I am wired to want to spread my seed across the lands.

It is possible Genghis Khan was my ancestor. I have thought about this deeply and with a profound sense of grace.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I cannot imagine having sex with a fellow associate. I would rather a stranger, I would know none of the damage that I have done.


----------



## INF Jay (Oct 19, 2012)

I only have sex with friends. Brings new meaning to 'friend zone' and hey its a great way to avoid syphilis. 

But no, to be real: nothing is better than love, real true love. I only want god and sweet girl. But I live in south Florida, and something strange happens to the narcissisms of a culture with a population that always has a tan. Everyone has fake breasts and abs of steel and speaks with the same superficiality...and now all I want to do is have sex on a bed of french existentialism. 

I just want to cuddle and touch some boob and assimilate into the plastic. But I am a unique snowflake and thats why I'll be forever alone.


----------

